# betting tips info



## gus13 (Feb 24, 2019)

HELLO im new here , i joined here just to announce about betting tips informations , information it doesn't mean fixed match ! , you will never find fixed matches on the internet! , i get informations about basketball , handball also ice hockey matches odds are (2 - 6 ) hits percentage 80% , im looking for serious people to join me to split the cost so we can get the tips for lower cost , I'm not here to scam anyone i have a group i shared some of tips and i will share more to prove here's the link of telegram group 
https://t.me/joinchat/H0RCVRKP7J8AtmSH_7bWvw
Thank you and hope admin accept my post"

 i will clarify something

I will not ask you for money until you trust me
I will share some of tips just to prove my self
I will tell you about the source , just only people willing to join me and serious people
If you want to join 
https://t.me/joinchat/H0RCVRKP7J8AtmSH_7bWvw


----------

